# High quality fancy lights



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Does anyone know of a company that sells very high quality lights for show windows? I have a potential customer that wants "art deco" style lighting in her show window for her store


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Rejuvenation has some really cool art deco stuff. Not sure what you mean by show window lighting though. Most of theirs are decorative fixtures.

http://www.rejuvenation.com/collections/Deco_Lighting.html


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im pretty sure she wants pendant lighting hanging in show windows. the windows will be viewable from the street so she will probably display merchandise there


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I never put myself into the position of shopping for a customer's lighting needs. Either they can go find what they want, or hire a designer. Just let me know what they're getting so there's no big 'surprise' when install time comes.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im looking for catalogs that i can show her and she can pick what she wants


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> im looking for catalogs that i can show her and she can pick what she wants


Good man! That's the route you need to take. 

Better yet, point her in the direction of the nearest lighting showroom or lighting consultant. 

I want no parts of light fixture selection. Handing out catalogs is the absolute furthest I'll go. Get burned once with non-returnable special order fixtures the customer ended up not liking, and you'll agree.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> Good man! That's the route you need to take.
> 
> Better yet, point her in the direction of the nearest lighting showroom or lighting consultant.
> 
> I want no parts of light fixture selection. Handing out catalogs is the absolute furthest I'll go. Get burned once with non-returnable special order fixtures the customer ended up not liking, and you'll agree.


i agree im just trying to give her some ideas. usually the only lights i buy are peanut butter jars and flood lights outside :thumbup:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Good man! That's the route you need to take.
> 
> Better yet, point her in the direction of the nearest lighting showroom or lighting consultant.
> 
> I want no parts of light fixture selection. Handing out catalogs is the absolute furthest I'll go. Get burned once with non-returnable special order fixtures the customer ended up not liking, and you'll agree.


When people ask me my opinion on what kind of light would go well in a particular spot, I always tell them, "I'm trained to install it and make it work. Not design it. If you left it up to me I'd put keyless porcelain lampholders everywhere."

For outdoor fixtures, I tell them, "Around here, the fancier it is, the quicker it will disintegrate in the coastal climate. Get a $10 cheap-o plastic piece of junk and you can afford to replace it several times over compared to a spendy one."


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

Try Hubbarton Forge. I did get stuck with four 36-5892-15-H78. Anybody want them? I will meet or beat any price you show me. I think. I wouldn't want too lose toom much on them. Plus Freight. Only one box has been opened. 
Anyway, these are supposedly all hand made somewhere in the Eastern US.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

te12co2w said:


> Try Hubbarton Forge. I did get stuck with four 36-5892-15-H78. Anybody want them? I will meet or beat any price you show me. I think. I wouldn't want too lose toom much on them. Plus Freight. Only one box has been opened.
> Anyway, these are supposedly all hand made somewhere in the Eastern US.


$550.00 retail for that guy :blink:


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I like to say, "you pick it, I stick it". What is Art Deco, and how does it differ from Art Neuveau?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

I have no problem giving my opinion on what lighting to install. Its just a risk I take to serve my customers. If they dont like my idea thats fine too. I think im fairly experienced enough to understand what people want.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricalperson said:


> I have no problem giving my opinion on what lighting to install. Its just a risk I take to serve my customers. If they dont like my idea thats fine too. *I think im fairly experienced enough to understand what people want.*


So what you are saying is that Marc is inexperienced. 

Do you really understand what women want? :laughing:

You being stuck with a bunch of high dollar fixtures is not going to make any of your customers happier, I would listen to Marc and Speedy.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

BBQ said:


> So what you are saying is that Marc is inexperienced.
> 
> Do you really understand what women want? :laughing:
> 
> You being stuck with a bunch of high dollar fixtures is not going to make any of your customers happier, I would listen to Marc and Speedy.


what im saying is i have no problem giving suggestions. i dont want to order any lights though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> I have no problem giving my opinion on what lighting to install. .......



I don't give the HO my opinion because my opinion doesn't mean squat. My opinion only counts in my house. What about the drywallers opinion? The landscapers? The roofers? Shall we ask the tile setters? The paper boy? The dry-cleaner delivery driver?

I may suggest a certain wattage in order to obtain enough lumens to get the area/room properly illuminated, but I couldn't care less if they spend $10 for a light or $10,000 for a light.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)




----------

